# Reptile Blood needed - Parasite Research



## Paulsa (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi all.

Currently I am completing my Doctor of Veterinary Medicine degree. As part of my thesis I am looking into the prevalence of Hemoparasites that are found in imported reptile market (mainly snakes). I am looking to get +- 60 blood samples to complete my research. All I need is less than a drop of blood to make a smear for analysis. 

If anyone has or knows of anyone who would let me take some samples please get in touch. Also if you know of any kind importers.

Kind Regards,

Paul


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Paulsa said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Currently I am completing my Doctor of Veterinary Medicine degree. As part of my thesis I am looking into the prevalence of Hemoparasites that are found in imported reptile market (mainly snakes). I am looking to get +- 60 blood samples to complete my research. All I need is less than a drop of blood to make a smear for analysis.
> 
> ...


Letting people know where you are will help a lot. As for imported snakes, as far as I'm aware I have none so can't help there. Are you after wildcaught snakes or just imported ones? I'm pretty certain your data would be useless against Bob Clarke royals from the US ect.


----------



## Paulsa (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 

I am based in the Southampton area. Willing to travel all of the UK. Wild imports and CB imports will do.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Paulsa said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am based in the Southampton area. Willing to travel all of the UK. Wild imports and CB imports will do.
> 
> ...


Good luck. You should post this in the snake section too. : victory:


----------

